
Critique of YC “Hacker” Job Posting - benjyhirsch
https://twitter.com/sarahmei/status/865414033989525504
======
ParameterOne
I think your critique is very small minded. Although I did wonder if perhaps
you used your twitter rant to try to insure others didn't apply for the job
you wanted. And if not, well then, suck it up buttercup! :-) Have a great
weekend!

------
wayn3
Can you please be in my base teaching me how to refactor my code?

